

Mining Twitter data with Google App Engine - mcgin
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-javadev2-13/index.html

======
foljs
Here is an idea: DON'T mine Twitter data.

Seriously, what is it with all those "startups" based on mining Twitter data,
Twitter add-ons etc?

OK, we know why you do it. Because Twitter API is easy, Twitter relationships
are easy. That's why you shouldn't do it. Nobody cares, and if its that easy,
it will never be a real business anyway.

~~~
wladimir
It's easy to get the information; that doesn't mean that non-trivial
oppertunities for mining the data don't exist. Getting stock ticker data is
also easy...

